# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Importer un .csv avec Apex

## olap_2001

Bonjour,
je fais l'import d'un fichier csv, mon fichier contient des dates avec un Format DD/MM/YYYY, lors de l'import je n'indique pas le format des dates dans le wizard Apex mais lors de l'insertion en base Apex inverse les mois et les jours ! par exemple
le 01/03/2014 dans le fichier est transform en 03/01/2014 en base.
mon nls_format_date ='DD/MM/YYYY'
apex : 4.2

pourquoi ma date est transform ?

----------

